# What the hell Takealot?



## David Pilkington (11/8/17)

I know that you would be a bit silly to buy vape gear from Takealot. But have a look at this:

Smok TFV8 Baby Beast Coils on Takealot sold for R499 

They say "Sold by VapeShop - Fulfilled by Takealot"

So lets go have a look at VapeShop

Smoke TFV8 Baby Beast Coils on VapeShop sold for R99 

That is quite the markup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/8/17)

David Pilkington said:


> I know that you would be a bit silly to buy vape gear from Takealot. But have a look at this:
> 
> Smok TFV8 Baby Beast Coils on Takealot sold for R499
> 
> ...


Haha! I'm guessing the ones from Takealot are sold in the blister pack (so you're getting 5 coils).

But geez... I could never shell out R500 for five coils! I got into rebuildables for this exact reason, that is crazy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Pilkington (11/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Haha! I'm guessing the ones from Takealot are sold in the blister pack (so you're getting 5 coils).
> 
> But geez... I could never shell out R500 for five coils! I got into rebuildables for this exact reason, that is crazy!



Fair enough, the image on VapeShop has 5 coils but they dont say pack of 5.

Even then, https://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-tfv8-baby-5-pack-coils.html has it for R320. Still pretty high.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (11/8/17)

David Pilkington said:


> Fair enough, the image on VapeShop has 5 coils but they dont say pack of 5.
> 
> Even then, https://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-tfv8-baby-5-pack-coils.html has it for R320. Still pretty high.


Yeah The Vape Shop does have a pretty large mark up compared to other vendors.

I'll be honest I think it's a pity that they got into Takealot as opposed to one of the other vendors, I shop stuff on Takealot ALL the time and it would be much easier to hide my vape purchases if I could get from there (at a better price).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/8/17)

Yeah, the Takealot one is for a pack of 5. The description: 
*Smok Baby Beast Coil Pack of 5 *

I am seeing the positive side of this though. The fact that Takealot is eventually stocking vaping gear. The downside is the pricing, but I think once someone alerts them to this they may get some cheaper products in.

For a long time, Takealot only stocked Twisp related products, in fact part of their 'Daily Deals' today is Twisp liquids at R159ea.

I personally love shopping on Takealot and if they can stock the vaping gear I want at the prices that I am used to getting from them, awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

